# Prime Beef Ribs



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2013)

Prime Beef Ribs (Trimmed From my Big December Score of Standing Rib Roasts)

Bought 10 Prime Ribs, at about 6 pounds each, for $4.99 per lb.
Trimmed all the bones off, giving me 2 packs of Dinos, 7 pounds each.

Day #1:
Remove membrane, rinse, dry, & rub.
Wrap in plastic wrap, and put in fridge overnight.

Day #2:
I got a late start, because of a morning meeting, so I decide to go with 250˚ for 5 hours.

11:50AM-----------Preheat MES 40 to 250˚, and fill two rows of AMNPS with Hickory pellets, and light one end.
12:15PM-----------Put Ribs on racks & into Smoker.
12:30PM-----------Put AMNPS on bottom bars to left of chip drawer.
3:15PM------------Put all ribs in foil pan with my foil mixture (see below), cover with double foil & return to smoker.
5:00PM------------Kill MES heat.
5:30PM------------Pull Ribs.

My "Foil Mixture":
Apple Juice-------------------------------6 ounces
Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade---------------2 ounces
JD BBQ Sauce (or other good sauce)-----------2 ounces

Heat up & stir before using.

The McCormick's Sweet & Smoky Rub was great. I will use this again if I can find it cheap enough.


Thanks For Looking,
Bear





All Ready to Smoke:








Ready to go:
AMNPS on bars in bottom left, with half of a foil pan protecting it from drippings.
Foiled Aluminum sheet covered with foil, is tilted just right to force the heat to go over to the middle of the smoker,
instead of going straight up the right side & out the exhaust vent:







Ready for foiling at 3 hours:







Ribs all cut up----Juices for Au Jus in bowl:







Close-up of some of the Ribs:







Close-up of the rest of the Ribs:







Bear's First Helping:







Next Day Sammies:







Close-up of same:







2nd day---Ran out of rolls---Light Toast should do fine.







Oh Yeah, Light Toast Does Fine!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 27, 2013)

Those look great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

I am starving now Bear!  Those look amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Those look great! Thanks for posting!


Thanks Todd !!!

They were nice & Choooosy!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am starving now Bear!  Those look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, Kat !!

Beef Ribs are my favorite!

Bear


----------



## eastvangord (May 1, 2013)

Wow, those look so good!!!!


----------



## bbqbrett (May 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, that is the way to go!  Those look really good!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

Thanks EVG !!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (May 1, 2013)

As Usual, Bear...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## chef willie (May 1, 2013)

Thank Gawd I saw this.....just looked at Clarissas thread on beef heart & had to get that outta my head <grin>.......I know, I know....some of u guys like that kinda stuff but I'll take a slab o' beef, some ribs or a butt. Thx Bear...I can enjoy my evening thinking of these instead of that heart


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2013)

BBQBrett said:


> Oh yeah, that is the way to go!  Those look really good!


Thank You Brett !!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> As Usual, Bear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red!!

Bear


----------



## jetman (May 2, 2013)

Drooling on the keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





those look fabulous, great job !!

Jetman<<<


----------



## cooking momma (May 2, 2013)

Dang Dude, you're killing me! I gotta have some of these :)


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 2, 2013)

WHOA!!  Gotta love those close ups!  Drooling over here!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Thank Gawd I saw this.....just looked at Clarissas thread on beef heart & had to get that outta my head <grin>.......I know, I know....some of u guys like that kinda stuff but I'll take a slab o' beef, some ribs or a butt. Thx Bear...I can enjoy my evening thinking of these instead of that heart


Thanks Willie,

Glad I could help you out, because if I remember correctly, you get the same reaction to my Shad Roe posts.

Bear


Jetman said:


> Drooling on the keyboard
> 
> those look fabulous, great job !!
> 
> Jetman<<<


Thanks Jetman!!

Bear


----------



## reinhard (May 3, 2013)

Way to score on those rib roasts and getting those bonus beef back ribs.  That is an excelent presentation!!! Its real hard to get beef back ribs fresh off the roast like that. Beef ribs are my very favorite ribs. Thanks again for the pics and your detailed process. Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Cooking Momma said:


> Dang Dude, you're killing me! I gotta have some of these :)


Thanks Momma!!!

Bear


BlueBombersfan said:


> WHOA!!  Gotta love those close ups!  Drooling over here!!!


Thanks Old Buddy!!!

Missed you!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 3, 2013)

Dammit man.... Cant believe I missed this one... Awesome bear...................... I'll sit down with you anytime......................


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Way to score on those rib roasts and getting those bonus beef back ribs.  That is an excelent presentation!!! Its real hard to get beef back ribs fresh off the roast like that. Beef ribs are my very favorite ribs. Thanks again for the pics and your detailed process. Reinhard


Thank You Reinhard !!

Glad you liked it !!!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (May 4, 2013)

Man those ribs look good. Awesome job Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Dammit man.... Cant believe I missed this one... Awesome bear...................... I'll sit down with you anytime......................


Thank You Joe!!

You bring the sausage!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Cooking Momma said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Dude, you're killing me! I gotta have some of these :)
> ...


Happy to see your back at your smoker!  Lots of folks here were missing you!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Man those ribs look good. Awesome job Bear


Thanks Dan!!!

I appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Happy to see your back at your smoker!  Lots of folks here were missing you!!!


Thanks Buddy!!!

That's good to hear----I missed them too!!!

Bear


----------



## joed617 (May 4, 2013)

Those ribs look fantastic!  YUM ..


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2013)

JoeD617 said:


> Those ribs look fantastic!  YUM ..


Thank You, Joe!!!

Bear


----------



## flipman77 (Jun 25, 2013)

Those dinos right there are why I chose to buy a smoker.  They look AMAZING..... you have just mapped out the first half of my upcoming Sunday.  I can only imagine how they tasted.....  GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!

Flip


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2013)

flipman77 said:


> Those dinos right there are why I chose to buy a smoker.  They look AMAZING..... you have just mapped out the first half of my upcoming Sunday.  I can only imagine how they tasted.....  GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Flip


Thanks Flip!!!

Yes, Smoked Beef (Dino) Ribs are my absolute favorite Ribs!!!

You'll love them!!!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 25, 2013)

Bear... OMG.  Wild Turkeys in the front yard and P Ribs in the smoker.  An't life grand?  You're a lucky guy and one helluva cook. Those ribs on a scale of 1 to 10 and an 11.

He who is not worthy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Bear... OMG.  Wild Turkeys in the front yard and P Ribs in the smoker.  An't life grand?  You're a lucky guy and one helluva cook. Those ribs on a scale of 1 to 10 and an 11.
> 
> He who is not worthy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian!!

You can do these too. The hardest part is finding nice ones!!  That's why I bought the whole Prime Ribs, and had them cut the ribs off.

Bear


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jun 26, 2013)

Geez! That's the best looking ribs I've seen! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## cmondo84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done, I like the idea of cubing them on the second day and "repurposing them" if you may.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2013)

lrlangley89 said:


> Geez! That's the best looking ribs I've seen! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2013)

cmondo84 said:


> Well done, I like the idea of cubing them on the second day and "repurposing them" if you may.


Thank You!!

Much better than a McRib!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 30, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> *Prime Beef Ribs** (Trimmed From my Big December Score of Standing Rib Roasts)*
> 
> Bought 10 Prime Ribs, at about 6 pounds each, for $4.99 per lb.
> 
> ...


BEAR, THANKS FOR POSTING ALL OF THE PICTURES.  BASED ON EVERYONE'S REPLY HE PICTURES MUST BE AMAZING.  uNFORTUNATELY FOR ME, i CAN NOT SEE THEM.  IRONIC.  i CAN READ THE ADVICE THOUGH AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT.  tHANKS FOR THE HELP.

ROB


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> BEAR, THANKS FOR POSTING ALL OF THE PICTURES.  BASED ON EVERYONE'S REPLY HE PICTURES MUST BE AMAZING.  uNFORTUNATELY FOR ME, i CAN NOT SEE THEM.  IRONIC.  i CAN READ THE ADVICE THOUGH AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT.  tHANKS FOR THE HELP.
> 
> ROB


The pics showed up in your reply.

Sometimes you have to give it time, and the pics will appear.

Sometimes it works if you refresh the page.

If you want, PM your email address to me & I'll email the whole thread, with pics to you.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2016)

I missed this one    My kind of Meal   Looks great John   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> I missed this one    My kind of Meal   Looks great John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

I'll take Beef Ribs over Pork any Day---I love them.

I have some in my Meat Freezer, and they wink at me every time I open the door!!

Thanks for the Points too!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2016)

I just wish I could find some with meat on them.  I have 3 bones in the freezer that I saved from my last Prime Rib.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> I just wish I could find some with meat on them.  I have 3 bones in the freezer that I saved from my last Prime Rib.
> 
> Gary


That's the only way I can get good Beef Ribs.

I have 6 chunks in my freezer from 6 pound Prime Ribs.* I left an extra 1" of meat on each one from the Prime Ribs.*

Those are gonna be awesome. I'm still debating if I want to do 3 sets at a time, or do all 6 at once & have to reheat a few times after the first meal.

Decisions-Decisions!!

Bear


----------



## naka (Jun 27, 2016)

Can't wait to try my luck this weekend! I will have to remember to get photos like you did...I am going to use @TulsaJeff's rub and sauce...just have to turn the heat down in them...gotta satisfy my friends coming over that basically think ketchup is spicy... :(

Wish me luck...


----------



## idahopz (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a great idea for the ribs trimmed from the roast - I've always wanted to do something special with them, but never came up with anything like this! - definitely is something I will do with the next sets of ribs I have.

All of it looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

Naka said:


> Can't wait to try my luck this weekend! I will have to remember to get photos like you did...I am going to use @TulsaJeff's rub and sauce...just have to turn the heat down in them...gotta satisfy my friends coming over that basically think ketchup is spicy... :(
> 
> Wish me luck...


Thank You Naka!!

I like rubs on Pork Ribs, and Butts, but I like my Beef Smokes with just Lea & Perrins, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. It doesn't over power the Great Beef Flavor.

Best of Luck to you!

Bear


IdahoPZ said:


> That's a great idea for the ribs trimmed from the roast - I've always wanted to do something special with them, but never came up with anything like this! - definitely is something I will do with the next sets of ribs I have.
> 
> All of it looks absolutely delicious!


Thank You Idaho!!

Beef Ribs are easily my favorite Ribs!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear

BTW Guys:  Here's a Brand new one I just added to my Step by Step Index:

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)*


----------



## smokinmp (Oct 8, 2016)

Damn you Bear now you've done it, you made me drool all over the front of my shirt !! 
Now I have to first change and then find some Dino's somewhere near me.
I made my first ones a few weeks back but didn't come out nearly as nice as yours ( had a way too heavy of a smoke flavor ) 













IMG_3678.JPG



__ smokinmp
__ Oct 8, 2016






GREAT JOB from a fellow PA smoker !!!!! :thumb1 copy:


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2016)

SmokinMP said:


> Damn you Bear now you've done it, you made me drool all over the front of my shirt !!
> Now I have to first change and then find some Dino's somewhere near me.
> I made my first ones a few weeks back but didn't come out nearly as nice as yours ( had a way too heavy of a smoke flavor )
> 
> GREAT JOB from a fellow PA smoker !!!!!


Thank You MP!!!

Sorry about that shirt !

Maybe you'll like this one better:

*  Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)  *

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 9, 2016)

Ive never done the 321 method on beef ribs - so I bought an extra half rack today to do the test.

My ribs are on - 3  1/2 racks with probes in 2 of them. One for my "natural method" of 8-9 hrs, and the other for the 3-2-1 method and foiled. It never turns out like Bears stuff - I think theres magic in those hands!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Ive never done the 321 method on beef ribs - so I bought an extra half rack today to do the test.
> 
> My ribs are on - 3  1/2 racks with probes in 2 of them. One for my "natural method" of 8-9 hrs, and the other for the 3-2-1 method and foiled. It never turns out like Bears stuff - I think theres magic in those hands!


LOL---Thank You TJ !!

My wife agrees with the "Magic in my hands".

On Beef Ribs, I usually do the 3 hours on a rack, then anywhere between 2 and 3 hours in foil, but I don't usually go the the third stage, because I'm happy with the end of step #2.

Bear


----------

